

Paying everyone a basic income would kill off low-paid menial jobs - xvirk
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/feb/01/paying-everyone-a-basic-income-would-kill-off-low-paid-menial-jobs?CMP=fb_gu

======
informatimago
Foremost, it would kill meaningless and useless jobs. At the very least,
enterprises would have a much harder time justifying them.

Low-paid menial jobs are either useless, easily automatizable, or not so
menial. In the later case, why are they low-paid?

It should also be noted that monetarily we are already paying for it, without
having the benefit of it, by means of Quantitative Easings. Instead of making
it a Universal Dividend, we just pay a few banksters amongst the 0.0001%.

The rational thing to do, is to perform reasonned quantitative easings, based
on the lifespan of the human beings, distributing a Universal Dividend. For
the lifespan in an economic area like Europe, this would give about 530
euro/month/human being.

For more information, have a look at:
[http://www.creationmonetaire.info/2012/11/theorie-
relative-d...](http://www.creationmonetaire.info/2012/11/theorie-relative-de-
la-monnaie-2-718.html) ( translation of the mathematical annex:
[https://github.com/informatimago/LatexTRM/blob/master/LateXT...](https://github.com/informatimago/LatexTRM/blob/master/LateXTRM-
en.pdf) )

